# Waiting time for for Home Visit after submitting the dossier



## rucherap

How long usually it takes the officials to visit the house to evaluate the conditions of resourses after filling the dossier ? I read in the OFII site that they need maximum 6 month to do this. Anyone has any experience going through the whole process? Appreciate if you could share your experience on this who process. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BackinFrance

rucherap said:


> How long usually it takes the officials to visit the house to evaluate the conditions of resourses after filling the dossier ? I read in the OFII site that they need maximum 6 month to do this. Anyone has any experience going through the whole process? Appreciate if you could share your experience on this who process. Thank you in advance.


Home visit for what exactly?


----------



## rucherap

BackinFrance said:


> Home visit for what exactly?


To check the home conditions ? before they approve?


----------



## BackinFrance

But what are you trying to get? A schengen visa perhaps ?


----------



## rucherap

BackinFrance said:


> But what are you trying to get? A schengen visa perhaps ?


Family reunion visa


----------



## ARPC

It took about 5 weeks for me for them to come for a vfp CdS visit last fall. A friend in the same dept as me (PACA region) took only 2 weeks this summer. They told us it would be within 3 months. They can be pretty quick!


----------



## rucherap

ARPC said:


> It took about 5 weeks for me for them to come for a vfp CdS visit last fall. A friend in the same dept as me (PACA region) took only 2 weeks this summer. They told us it would be within 3 months. They can be pretty quick!


Thank you for your reply. Appreciate a lot. I feel it depends on the prefecture where your domicile is. My wife is ready to submit the dossier to the office in Provins. I wish and pray they will not take 6 months to respond. 😀


----------



## rucherap

ARPC said:


> It took about 5 weeks for me for them to come for a vfp CdS visit last fall. A friend in the same dept as me (PACA region) took only 2 weeks this summer. They told us it would be within 3 months. They can be pretty quick!


By the way, what does vfp CdS means? sorry for being bit dumb 🥺


----------



## BackinFrance

Carte de séjour vie privée et familiale.


----------



## rucherap

BackinFrance said:


> Carte de séjour vie privée et familiale.


Many thanks


----------

